# NZ Import Duties



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

Just thinking of importing something from the USA, one item from Amazon, and was wondering what the import duties are in NZ?

Thank you,
P,


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

How much is the cost of item?


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

liam(at)large said:


> how much is the cost of item?


Its a guitar at USD 1250


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

I havent picked my guitar yet, but there is another one at USD500 instead.
The USD500 is made in Mexico, while the USD1250 is made in the US.

So would there me any import duties on either of them?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Items under $300 don't tend to get flagged and I often have stuff from Amazon delivered without paying anything. $500 will almost always and $1200 definitely will get done. GST is 15% and the handling fees were about 5-10% from what I recall.

New Zealand Customs Service : Types of duties fees & charges


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

paisleypark said:


> I havent picked my guitar yet, but there is another one at USD500 instead. The USD500 is made in Mexico, while the USD1250 is made in the US. So would there me any import duties on either of them?


The cheaper one will attract around NZ $135.
The dearer one around NZ $260.

You will be charged duty and GST. Goods that attract up to $60 of customs fees will have the charges waived - generally (depending on the goods).
This is just an estimate as final charges are calculated by customs depending what the declaration sticker says on the goods (It's value and shipping charges).

Try this calculator http://www.whatsmyduty.org.nz


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you, also looks like any shipment over $1,000 will need a client code...


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

I bought a car part from OZ will I have to pay duty?? Sorry to jump in lol.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Mark D said:


> I bought a car part from OZ will I have to pay duty?? Sorry to jump in lol.


All depends how much it's worth and what the shipping price is ?
Have a look at the calculator posted previously.


----------

